# Smoked Sweet Potatoes?



## rabbithutch

I'm falling off the diet wagon for Thanksgiving.  I'm smoking some small pork loins.  I found a small sack of sweet potatoes at Sam's and thought I'd give them a try.  I've never smoked sweet  taters.

Any suggestions for prepping them?


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have never tried smoking Sweet Potatoes but it sounds interesting. Are you a Straight from the Jacket with butter kind of guy, or like the Thanksgiving Candied style?...I am the only one that really likes them in my house so I think I may play this year as well...JJ


----------



## driedstick

my wife would luv this let me know Im in

so many possibilities


----------



## chef jimmyj

Ok I do believe I will follow this Recipe but instead of the second Baking at 350*F I will go in the Smoker at 275*F, highest I can get in a MES, and Smoke about 2 hours. If the Topping is not crisp enough, a couple minutes under the Broiler should fix that and some Mini Marshmallows browned with a Torch would finish the decadence of the whole deal... I will also sub Maple Syrup for all of the Brown Sugar in the Filling but use the Brn Sugar in the Topping...JJ

http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Sweet-Potato-Casserole-With-Pecan-Crumble


----------



## so ms smoker

Can't wait to see how this turns out! I'll be watching.

  Mike


----------



## sstoney

I do these often!! Just got half a dozen Huge ones for T-day! The trick for me is to smoke them untill the skins start to leak just a little fluid, and then a lttle longer...Some of the Tater will be starting to carmalize by this point, and they will be very soft.Turn em over if you like at this point for better consisency on the carmaliation. With care, the skins can be peeled of easily,and the tater left whole for presentation.  mine are 3 to 4 inches thick this time, i expect 6 to 8 hours to carmalization... 4 to 6 hours for mashable with butter... figure about 2 hours for the skinny ones. Hard to overcook, but I guess you could...Brings out the nutty flavors very well.. Probably as many ways to prep and eat as we have members here! Yams are just as good. Mashed, fried, soups, candied, pies, all fair game...Just plan ahead, this ain't fast food.. Day ahead and a reheat might be in order for some meal plans.....they won't over smoke if left in the skins plain til done. Leave in the skin to store for acouple days if you can stand to wait... Oh, did I mention Squash?


----------



## pgsmoker64

I smoke sweet potatoes all the time and find that the best way to get the smoke flavor is to cut them in half and put them in the smoker at 225* for about 2 to 3 hours (til they are nice and soft), then take them out and add your choice of seasonings.  I like just plain butter or margarine but Trevor likes cinnamon/sugar.

Good luck


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Ooooooo. that could be a good 'ditto' JJ.

 Have fun and...


----------



## rabbithutch

I'm not gonna do the candied style that Chef JJ described.  I just want them right out of the peeling with maybe a tad of butter.

So, you guys who smoke 'em - do you wrap 'em in foil or just put 'em on the grill?  I will probably fork the skins so they don't steam up and explode.  I'm gonna be smokin' 3 small pork tenderloins.  They probably won't take long to get to temp, so I'll put the taters on an hour or so early.  This will be T-day dinner with some salads.


----------



## sstoney

just put them on......till they caramalize is best. don't be scared


----------



## normdog85

Gonna smoke my first set of sweet's, can't wait!!


----------



## lilweebs

I have smoked sweet potatoes quite a few times And have Been very happy with this approach. Cube into approx 2 inch cubes toss with melted butter and paprika. This will keep them looking appetizing with a deep reddish brown color, without it they can get rather grey, and who wants grey food? Smoke for 3 hours. I use a combination of apple and cherry. Finish off with salt and fresh ground black pepper and a drizzle of Thai sweet chili sauce (available at most supermarkets) . It is a savory dish that will blow your guests away and they will wonder why they have ever eaten sweet potatoes any other way. This recipe is a winner winner chicken dinner and pairs very well with bourbon.


----------



## fmdualexhaust

Lilweebs said:


> I have smoked sweet potatoes quite a few times And have Been very happy with this approach. Cube into approx 2 inch cubes toss with melted butter and paprika. This will keep them looking appetizing with a deep reddish brown color, without it they can get rather grey, and who wants grey food? Smoke for 3 hours. I use a combination of apple and cherry. Finish off with salt and fresh ground black pepper and a drizzle of Thai sweet chili sauce (available at most supermarkets) . It is a savory dish that will blow your guests away and they will wonder why they have ever eaten sweet potatoes any other way. This recipe is a winner winner chicken dinner and pairs very well with bourbon.


There's something that DOESN"T pair with bourbon? :)


----------



## floridasteve

SStoney said:


> just put them on......till they caramalize is best. don't be scared



How do you know when they are caramalized?


----------



## chef jimmyj

FloridaSteve said:


> How do you know when they are caramalized?


Fructose in Sweet Potatoes, Fruit and Honey all Caramelize at temps above 230°F. So, smoke at higher temps until they are Golden Brown...JJ


----------



## floridasteve

Thanks, JJ!


----------



## martincarmelama

I love smoked sweet potatoes. Soft, sweet taste and burnt smell1 Once my husband made me try those ans then I became a fan.


----------



## rubby123

It has attracted many ones. So I am waiting for what will comes up from this?


----------



## armbml

Do your put them cut side up or cut side down? Thanks Brian


----------



## Khaos WolfKat

I had the idea come to me today cause I got some organic sweet taters in my CSA box and want to eat them them, but it's HOT out and don't wanna turn on even the toaster oven. So I thought, "I bet they'd be good smoked. Let's look it up", and so I did! Long as I'm firin' up the smoker, I s'pose I oughtta put something else in there too. Maybe. I'll report back on results.


----------



## noboundaries

Great idea KWK! I just fired up the smoker for a long pork butt smoke. Got some yellow sweet taters that'll go in tomorrow when I'm finishing the smoke. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Khaos WolfKat

WOW!! So, yesterday, I finally got round to doing my smoked yams experiment. I rubbed the skins all over with bacon grease, smoked 'em at 250 for about 3 hours with cherry and mesquite wood chips/chunks, then upped the temp to 350 for half an hour cause they weren't caramelising like I wanted and also wanted to up the smoke for a bit, and then let them rest about half an hour with just the residual heat. 

OH MY GAWDS! I very highly recommend doing this. They were amazing with just a little butter, salt, and pepper. And for goodness sake, don't discard the skins like so many seem to advocate! 
Next I think I'm gonna try beets.


----------

